# Adamo Island Reef Saddle ...vs. Fizik Argo Tempo R5..



## hartley1 (Nov 26, 2010)

I know choosing saddles that are comfortable is a very personal thing but I am wondering if anyone has experience pro or con with these two saddles. I am considering them for my gravel bike. Looking to protect my anatomy. My riding is primarily fitness and touring. Thx


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

hartley1 said:


> I know choosing saddles that are comfortable is a very personal thing but I am wondering if anyone has experience pro or con with these two saddles. I am considering them for my gravel bike. Looking to protect my anatomy. My riding is primarily fitness and touring. Thx


The design of these two saddles looks very similar.

As you say, choosing saddles is very personal and nobody here can tell you which is right for you.

Personally, I have found the Selle Anatomica:

https://selleanatomica.com/?_vsrefd...KUUyPxWHRKPJULLloTnw07cvcrS8dugcaAtf9EALw_wcB

....to be my favorite saddle for all my bikes.


----------

